# Conformation critiques on two geldings



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Rigby: photo is nit completely square, but I can't see anything massively wrong. His front pasterns look a bit ling, and his neck looks quite thick, not sure if that is just the way he is built or if he is muscled upside down.
I like him. For height, I would say he is probably quite tall, maybe in the 16-17hh range. For breed, my first spontaneous thought was Morgan, but on second guess I would say maybe Appendix?

I really like the grey. Looks well balanced and with nice substance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the first thing one notices is that his head is oddly large in comparison to his body, almost like you are looking at two different hroses joined together.

second, he has a bit of what looks like a hunter's bump, behind the point of hip, and a slight dip down in front of where the sacrum joins the spine. a proper side view would clarify if these are a trick of the angle of viewing, or conformation.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Rigby looks a bit dsiprortionate but that is because the photographer is not standing so that the film plane is parallel to the horse's back bone. Head is closer to the photographer so it looks large. 

The things I can comment on from this angle:

He has long pasterns in front. They say TB blood in there. 
His stifles and elbows are nearly equidistant from the ground and his knees are almost the same height as his hocks. He should not ride down hill. His hocks are nice and low and seem nice and large and clean. He might be tied in at the knee. His neck comes out of his chest lowish on the bottom and his neck is a bit thick. He probably has an adequate shoulder but the angle is skewing it. 

The grey looks to be a TB or TB/Warmblood cross and is a nice balanced horse with an uphill build. He might be a bit back at the knee. He might be tied in at the knee. Again, because of the angle, this horse appears to have a good butt and a short back, but the angle is a bit behind the horse so it creates a better picture.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing~


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Regula said:


> Rigby: photo is nit completely square, but I can't see anything massively wrong. His front pasterns look a bit ling, and his neck looks quite thick, not sure if that is just the way he is built or if he is muscled upside down.
> I like him. For height, I would say he is probably quite tall, maybe in the 16-17hh range. For breed, my first spontaneous thought was Morgan, but on second guess I would say maybe Appendix?
> 
> I really like the grey. Looks well balanced and with nice substance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has a roached mane which I think makes his neck look a lot thicker, not sure if that's contributing to what you're seeing or not. Though I do think he has a fairly thick neck anyway.


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> the first thing one notices is that his head is oddly large in comparison to his body, almost like you are looking at two different hroses joined together.
> 
> second, he has a bit of what looks like a hunter's bump, behind the point of hip, and a slight dip down in front of where the sacrum joins the spine. a proper side view would clarify if these are a trick of the angle of viewing, or conformation.


He had his head turned toward me a little which makes it look large in that photo. I think the one I'm going to post is a little better. He actually has an itty bitty head and is pretty hard to fit with a bridle haha. He lacks top line, I'm not sure if that's what is making it appear to be a hunter's bump, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't actually have one. I'm no expert, though, I could be wrong! 

Here's the possibly slightly better photo :











Here's one from several months ago, pre barn switch where he was fairly ribby, not sure if this one helps paint a better picture of his true build:


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone else is going to make a guess on height and breed, but Rigby is a tiny 15.2hh, 6 year old OTTB. Channeling, the grey, is a ~16ish hh, 8 year old, OTTB that belongs to my boyfriend.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Head and neck too large (photos both show this) upright shoulder, short back (which is good) nice back legs. He screams tb to me but not full, there is something heavier in there.

The grey looks an odd tb. 

Where are these horses?


----------



## alexistomlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Goldilocks said:


> Head and neck too large (photos both show this) upright shoulder, short back (which is good) nice back legs. He screams tb to me but not full, there is something heavier in there.
> 
> The grey looks an odd tb.
> 
> Where are these horses?



I promise, his head is not too big. He wears a cob sized bridle, he cannot fit into a full sized bridle, it is way too large. He does, however, have a thicker neck. Both horses are 100% thoroughbred, they both raced. The horses are both mine and we are in Ohio.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Ah that explains it. UK thoroughbreds look different.


----------

